# Do You Go Out Nearly Every Saturday Nights?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Go out meaning socialising with your friends and or family.  I do. 

Or are you often here at TC instead?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Only if something exciting is happening among my friends, a get-together, or a concert. Tonight, I will just chill in my dorm. Actually, cook, cuz it's hot in here again.  I may do some homework, but I ought to relax and do something fun. Like be here! Or something else, I'm not sure what yet...


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

My wife and I go out during the day but never at night. 

I like to say it takes a fire or a SWAT team to get me out of the house after 5 pm.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I generally stay in then. I'm nocturnal, by habit if not nature, staying up way into the early a.m.

I also live in a great metropolitan area, in a neighborhood with a 'strip' loaded with late night-venues, so there are a lot of people on the streets on weekend evenings.

My entire adult life has been more "theater schedule" -- being a free-lance musician, this was more swing shift, working weekends, with Monday more of "the weekend" than the standard Sat-Sun. I've known a 9-5 existence for only a little over two years, once, years ago, at a nearly accidental non-music related job.

Weekends bring out the amateurs: Amateur drinkers, amateur players, amateur hipsters and posers. I steer clear of it, have since my youth. I'm out, and about, late, on the streets, here, there, often enough during the week


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I rarely go out at all, and when I do it's usually on Friday night to a concert with friends.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

No, I'm a loser who finds social events bizarre and perplexing. The British small town on a Saturday night is my idea of hell.

If I do go out, it's always to a concert, usually alone.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

No. I work such incredibly long hours that my favorite place to be is home.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, I don't enjoy sitting at home - I love traveling to places far and near, and I happen to be a very social person.  

I also love to listen to 1920s music on my local classical music radio station....


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't go out much full stop.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I tend to socialize on Sunday afternoons, this time of year rescuing football widows by providing a male presence for them to bore to tears while shopping. This is fine with me since I can't stand (American) football. 

The rest of the time I'd rather stay at home. I get more than my fill of people at my day job.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I like to go clubbing. Getting drunk and other people's sweat all over me.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Weston said:


> I tend to socialize on Sunday afternoons, this time of year rescuing football widows by providing a male presence for them to bore to tears while shopping.


that sounds like hell. You're either a saint or terribly lonely.

I don't have specific days set for socialising. It can be Saturday or it can be Wednesday. Right now I'm at work hence the frantic (by my standards) posting


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I can't go anywhere much anymore but was out a lot once and socialised a lot. I also escorted other mens' wives bot not because I was a saint.
As an erstwhile restaurateur I can tell you that Saturday night is not a good night ,the restaurants are so busy the service you get is not the best. Tuesday or Wednesday eves are best,they are very happy to see you then.
Friday and Saturday evenings are best for entertaining or being entertained by friends or going to a party.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Hah! All the socialization I do is with God in the morning, dead composers during the day, family in the evening, and TalkClassicalers at night...who has time for anything else?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I often go out on Friday and Saturday night, yeah. It's more fun to hang out with people knowing that you don't have school the next morning. But I don't feel deficient if I've instead spent the night on TC (like today)


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I just came home after hanging out with my friends. We did talk a little about music.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I tend to stay in with my partner.
Small town UK is not a pleasant place in the evenings on Friday & Sat
Too many people, falling around drunk, causing trouble
As Moody pointed out, mid-week is a much nicer enviroment


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I never go out on a Saturday night - in fact I rarely go out any night.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I work at home, so I have the luxury of going out during the week, and establishments usually appreciate me being there. On the weekends, everything is too expensive and too crowded.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

moody said:


> I also escorted other mens' wives bot not because I was a saint.


yes, but did you go shopping with said wives?


----------



## Fermat (Jul 26, 2013)

I've never been into partying with large crowds whether or not friends are there too, so one of the two big reasons that people go out on Saturday nights has never appealed to me. I'm not dead, so the other reason certainly still appeals, but I actually like to know more than a name, so there are better environments for that.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I am a pretty social person. 

I wonder if anyone's noticed.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

My most frequent Saturday night activity if I'm out of the house is to take my son to the local swimming pool. He loves it and so do I! Mostly in the fall and winter, because in the summer he'll play outside at home instead. My husband and I will go out for a date a handful of times per year; lately it's been to a musical concert much to my delight. Sometimes dinner, sometimes not


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm going out this Saturday! More like the whole day and night, not just the night. Gonna go to a farm with friends to buy pumpkins/apples, then get back to our city, carve the pumpkins, have dinner, watch a movie, whatever we feel up to. I wish I had a fake candle to put in my pumpkin (real candles not allowed in dorms)... hmm...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not a Saturday person much these days - if I ever do go out on Saturday, it's because I'm too weary to go out on Friday which is my usual 'release valve night' after a hard week's toil. Time was I used to be out and about the whole weekend but I'm a bit burnt out now.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Dancin', romancin', chillin', or watching hockey.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

We actually stopped going out (to the pub). So it's TC in between some episodes of a series we're hooked on.


----------

